# g5 ppc panic error on install



## slink44 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have one of the original g5 ppc Power Mac computers.  I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.0.

I have burned the necessary .iso's.  When I put in the iso named 8.0-RELEASE-powerpc-bootonly.iso, I get the following error: 

panic: moea 64 bootstrap: too many ofw translations (99) Uptime: 1s

Can anyone direct me as to what I can do to remedy this error?

Thanks.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 29, 2009)

Send a problem report to freebsd-ppc@freebsd.org


----------



## slink44 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------

